# Death adder



## vornez (Nov 4, 2015)

Saw a death adder today. Was pruning plum trees in a rather unused part of this orchard. Ran back home to get the digital camera, drove back, then funnily enough bumped into a brown snake, took a photo from the driver seat of my car, he was frozen still, I think he was hoping I wouldn't notice his presence, felt uncomfortable being so close to him. The brown snake took off after a minute but the death adder stayed there for a few hours. Notice hes tucked away the tip of his tail, he's trying to sleep maybe and doesn't want to be disturbed.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Nov 4, 2015)

Beautiful animals both!

Jamie


----------



## BredliFreak (Nov 4, 2015)

Some stunning animals mate, I reckon that brown might have been hit by a car, as he looks squashed near his head and the behaviour sounds kinda like a spinal injury.

That death adder is sexy as!

Bredli


----------



## Shotta (Nov 4, 2015)

BredliFreak said:


> Some stunning animals mate, I reckon that brown might have been hit by a car, as he looks squashed near his head and the behaviour sounds kinda like a spinal injury.
> 
> That death adder is sexy as!
> 
> Bredli



curious, as to how you surmised it was hit by a car?,and what behaviour it displayed?, maybe i mis-read something lol...


----------



## BredliFreak (Nov 4, 2015)

Shotta said:


> curious, as to how you surmised it was hit by a car?,and what behaviour it displayed?, maybe i mis-read something lol...



Hi mate, I just thought that it looked flattened around the neck, and that a spinal injury might have made him go still, I have heard of that behaviour with other neuro animals or ones with spinal injuries. Staying still isn't generally associated with browns either, so that is how I came to my conclusion. Also, it was close to the road.

Bredli


----------



## vornez (Nov 4, 2015)

No, I didn't run any of them down haha  The snakes were about 400 metres from the road, too far. I've seen them do this before, they stay still while you pass them, they're sort of nice creatures, its just unfortunate they're so dam lethal.


----------



## arevenant (Nov 5, 2015)

VERY healthy looking DA! +++


----------



## TrueBlue (Nov 5, 2015)

All brown snakes flatten their necks and body, pseudonaja means false cobra.


----------



## Ryan-James (Nov 6, 2015)

Very pretty adder, where abouts in oz was the pic taken?
In all the time Ive been snaking around, the only one Ive seen in the wild was this spring and it had been run over


----------



## BredliFreak (Nov 7, 2015)

Yeah, I know but the angle of the camera made it look like it had been hit by a car, instead of just it's threat display. I'm glad it wasn't though


----------

